# Cheap high quality 1080p TV?



## Darkleoco (Jul 12, 2012)

I am heading off to college on August 17 and am in desperate need of a new TV to take with me does anyone know of any particular 1080p televisions that have a very high quality and picture for a decent cost? I am really looking in the range of 26-32 inch TV's and while I am not exceptionally concerned about the cost I would however prefer to be under the $400 mark though I assume the prices have changed dramatically in the few years since I bought my Sony Bravia.

Edit: I need this TV for watching TV and primarily playing console games maybe if I am bored enough I would output my laptop to it but most likely I will not so performance as a computer monitor should not be considered.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 12, 2012)

$400 isn't much to work with. one of those Korean 27" monitors might be the better value.


----------



## Darkleoco (Jul 12, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> $400 isn't much to work with. one of those Korean 27" monitors might be the better value.



Considering a 40 inch 1080p Sony is only $500 then a 32 inch for ~$400 is certainly not unreasonable especially when a quick search shows that there are plenty for my price range its just quality that I am most concerned about here since I am not looking for inferior picture quality.

Edited my OP to be more clear because it may be misinterpreted a bit.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Jul 12, 2012)

Compromises, compromises.

I'd take a look at Sears, if there's one in your area.  Check out their online deals:
http://www.sears.com/computers-electronics-televisions-lcd-tvs/s-1205453118.


If you're adventurous though, I'm fond of LG's offerings.  Finding them in "smaller" sizes is difficult, but the build quality is generally very good.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 12, 2012)

Does audio output matter (IE will you be using the TV for audio or passing it off to something else)?

Reason I ask is that I too have a Bravia, but in the 32" flavor. TBH the sound on this Sony is shit compared to the Samsung I have. Just something else that may make a big difference in your enjoyment.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 12, 2012)

If you are going to live in a student room, a 40" is way to big for a decent viewing experience IMHO. I assume you will be within 1.5-2.5 meters away from the screen so a ~26" screen should be ideal if you will have a typical student room in the size of a shoe box (mine is ~18 meters which is considered big in the NL). Are you going to have an analogue or digital connection there?


----------



## Darkleoco (Jul 12, 2012)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> Compromises, compromises.
> 
> I'd take a look at Sears, if there's one in your area.  Check out their online deals:
> http://www.sears.com/computers-electronics-televisions-lcd-tvs/s-1205453118.
> ...





sneekypeet said:


> Does audio output matter (IE will you be using the TV for audio or passing it off to something else)?
> 
> Reason I ask is that I too have a Bravia, but in the 32" flavor. TBH the sound on this Sony is shit compared to the Samsung I have. Just something else that may make a big difference in your enjoyment.



Going to check through Sears offerings since the mall is only a half hour up the road and the audio output wont be a problem since I have a pair of these bad boys I'm in love with  
http://www.trittonusa.com/prod/ax720.asp
And while my current TV is a Sony Bravia 32 inch I would love to take with me I am being stopped because my mom is oblivious to the concept of depreciation of value. I bought it 2-3 years ago for $500 and she would rather buy me a new TV for $300-400 than let me take my "$500" TV with me :shadedshu


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 12, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> If you are going to live in a student room, a 40" is way to big for a decent viewing experience IMHO. I assume you will be within 1.5-2.5 meters away from the screen so a ~26" screen should be ideal if you will have a typical student room in the size of a shoe box (mine is ~18 meters which is considered big in the NL). Are you going to have an analogue or digital connection there?



Addition: Samsung TVs are generally very good in both sound and picture quality.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 12, 2012)

Darkleoco said:


> I bought it 2-3 years ago for $500 and she would rather buy me a new TV for $300-400 than let me take my "$500" TV with me



show her the price today and tell her to set aside that loot. That way if yours should have anything happen to it while you are away she still has you covered


----------



## Darkleoco (Jul 12, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> If you are going to live in a student room, a 40" is way to big for a decent viewing experience IMHO. I assume you will be within 1.5-2.5 meters away from the screen so a ~26" screen should be ideal if you will have a typical student room in the size of a shoe box (mine is ~18 meters which is considered big in the NL). Are you going to have an analogue or digital connection there?





Chevalr1c said:


> Addition: Samsung TVs are generally very good in both sound and picture quality.



The dorm I am going to be staying in is brand new and should have a large enough amount of space also I tend to sit rather close to the TV anyway due to having exceptionally poor eyesight even with glasses (or maybe I just keep hoping COD will have the detail of BF3 on my PC if i try hard enough ) also the connection will be digital and free so no worries in that regard 




sneekypeet said:


> show her the price today and tell her to set aside that loot. That way if yours should have anything happen to it while you are away she still has you covered



I like that idea quite alot actually maybe i can hammer that one into her head more successfully


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 12, 2012)

at $400 you can expect poor motion resolution, poor scaling, weak black levels, mediocre contrast, mediocre color accuracy, narrow viewing angles, limited connectivity, limited settings, etc. 

all they promise is a picture on the screen..

I would spend $500-600 on a 42" Plasma because the problems Plasma technology have don't really relate to picture quality like LCD so you get a lot of bang for your buck and in a lot of cases outclass LCD televisions.

good luck


----------



## Darkleoco (Jul 12, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> at $400 you can expect poor motion resolution, poor scaling, weak black levels, mediocre contrast, mediocre color accuracy, narrow viewing angles, limited connectivity, limited settings, etc.
> 
> all they promise is a picture on the screen..
> 
> ...



 Sorry to seem rude but I don't see that being much of a constructive post suggesting a $500-600 plasma that is clearly too big for a dorm room isn't useful at all also it sounds like you simply have had poor experiences with TV's or have never had a decent one that wasn't plasma my Sony Bravia has great color and more than enough options to play with and very good connectivity its not like I am trying to hook it up to an atari or something also there is not an exceptionally large amount of viewing angles available in a dorm room.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 12, 2012)

if you want a bare bones television with a good panel buy a Plasma. this is a home theater enthusiast telling you.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 12, 2012)

@ Dark..BB knows what she is speaking of. I completely get the angle of a plasma over an LCD, but if your budget wont allow it, it wont allow it. The advise is still sound though.


----------



## Batou1986 (Jul 12, 2012)

ive had good luck with vizio led lcd's got a good price on em at costco and both the 32 and 27 inch look as good as when i bought them 1, 1 1/2 years ago

New version of the tv i have $499
http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc..._Price|1||P_SignDesc1&lang=en-US&Sp=C&topnav=


----------



## Darkleoco (Jul 12, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> if you want a bare bones television with a good panel buy a Plasma. this is a home theater enthusiast telling you.



Sorry to come off as rude before  

My current Sony Bravia has features that are more than ample for my needs and this TV isn't meant to be something I will be making the focal point of an entertainment system or really much more than simply watching TV and playing some COD on PS3/Xbox and most likely some light movie watching. I also dont see myself having an array of angles to watch at in my dorm room. Do you have any advice in particular when it comes to non plasma screen televisions? While I do want good picture quality I am unsure of exactly how much color accuracy/contrast issues I would even notice since I have never had a plasma screen television or any absurdly nice LCD's. Perhaps it would be better if I could get some understanding of where my own Sony Bravia KDL-32S5100 falls in those categories and then go from there.


----------



## CJCerny (Jul 12, 2012)

LG 32CS560 would be a good choice.


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 12, 2012)

Samsung makes some Insignia hdtv's, they are usually much cheaper than LG, Panasonic, or Samsung and with very good quality.

Here's a $400 40" Samsung on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001U3Y8PO/?tag=tec06d-20

It's an older model and refurbished but it's still a great 1080 HDTV.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 12, 2012)

home theater enthusiast don't bother with televisions at this price point and journalist don't really cover them either. they may not even have televisions at this price point on display at your local retailers. I can't recommend one over the other.

http://www.televisioninfo.com/content/Sony-KDL-40S5100-LCD-HDTV-Review-1140.htm


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 12, 2012)

Darkleoco said:


> My current Sony Bravia



ive a similar telly ,maybe the same, is yours limited to 1080i , if it is then its Native(real) pixel density is 1366x768 , i recently got a hanns G 23" 1080P monitor and i only play fifa and dirt on the sony now and i thought it was good, it also goes easy on graphics cards as now mine do see lower frame rates(see rig listed) on the higher resolution(native) hanns G

plus the sony does not like doing even 1080i in dx11 on some games , Gta4 and crysis2 for eg, locks to 720p .


----------



## Darkleoco (Jul 12, 2012)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> ive a similar telly ,maybe the same, is yours limited to 1080i , if it is then its Native(real) pixel density is 1366x768 , i recently got a hanns G 23" 1080P monitor and i only play fifa and dirt on the sony now and i thought it was good, it also goes easy on graphics cards as now mine do see lower frame rates(see rig listed) on the higher resolution(native) hanns G
> 
> plus the sony does not like doing even 1080i in dx11 on some games , Gta4 and crysis2 for eg, locks to 720p .



No sorry mine is 1080p native so i dont know about any of those problems


----------

